# Dial to digital conversion



## walte1fr (Mar 11, 2018)

I got a master built portable electric smoker for Christmas to take camping. I got it since it was small and would fit in the storage. 
I have found it’s a dial control instead of digital. It’s a little late to return it so I was wondering if anyone knew of a thermometer relay that would act as a digital smoker?
I know Johnson controls makes ones to convert a freezer into a fridge. 
https://www.morebeer.com/products/a...20VeSPuBBnEhHbq8FqURulgYpFmK5IlBoCUz4QAvD_BwE
Didn’t know if there was something like this that would work the opposite. (Turn on when it’s below temp and off when it’s above)

Thanks


----------



## old sarge (Mar 11, 2018)

Try the Auber site. They make a variety of units just for smokers.  Essentially you plug the smoker into the Auber, grand your analog control all the way up and then set the Auber to the smoker temperature you want.  Doing a butt?  Then plug the meat probe into the butt and after setting the smoker temp, set the desired internal temperature of the butt/meat.  Nothing simpler.  The Auber will probably cost more than your smoker but it is very convenient. Smokin-it uses Auber to custom build the controller components for the various sized Smokin-it smokers; each controller is programmed to match the size of the smoker.


----------



## walte1fr (Mar 11, 2018)

Awesome thank you. I also found this
http://www.thermomart.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=236


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 13, 2018)

I went with simple. But I could at 800 watts.

But your Model is 1500 watts, I believe. The ones I've looked at with Analog dials down on the cord were.
So keep it in mind whatever you do get has to be rated for, or over (preferably) 1500 watts.

On the bright side, you can get a plug connected controller and no other modifications needed.

The unit in your link is a °C controller. I have a °C thermometer I hate.
I always have to use a printed out conversion chart.


----------



## Joseph McDowell (Jun 10, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I went with simple. But I could at 800 watts.
> 
> But your Model is 1500 watts, I believe. The ones I've looked at with Analog dials down on the cord were.
> So keep it in mind whatever you do get has to be rated for, or over (preferably) 1500 watts.
> ...


My MB 35 thermometer died and like the thermomart idea. My unit is 1500 W and Auber sie has too many units to Wade thru. Has any one come up with a cheap anolog to digital conversation unit?


----------



## Nutshell (Jun 10, 2018)

Joseph McDowell said:


> My MB 35 thermometer died and like the thermomart idea. My unit is 1500 W and Auber sie has too many units to Wade thru. Has any one come up with a cheap anolog to digital conversation unit?



This one will do the job quite nicely.  1800 watts and WiFi.
https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=702


----------



## walte1fr (Jun 10, 2018)

I went with the thermomart one. 
http://www.thermomart.com/index.php...d=din300&category_id=0&model=1&product_id=201

I can’t say I’m overly impressed but it works. The thermometer isn’t sensitive enough so the temp goes from 210-235 reading off my smoker digital thermometer. The thermomart one lags behind quite a bit. It is nice and has a memory so when I’m doing a brisket I put it in there when I go to bed and put it on an outdoor timer so it’ll start in the middle of the night. I just get up to verify it’s on. I’m happy with it. It does its job. I just wish the thermometer was a little more sensitive


----------



## old sarge (Jun 10, 2018)

A lot of folks with Smokin-it smokers have used Auber to by-pass the analog controller. Some have even installed a switch whereby they can switch between analog and the PID. These modifications led to Smokin-it to offer PID controller smokers in addition to analog.


----------



## Joseph McDowell (Jun 11, 2018)

I like the Auber, precise temp is too important. I see Nutshell's suggestion has WiFi and a 2nd input for meat thermometer.  Don't think I need wifi and I already have a digital meat thermometer. Just looking for cooker temp control.  I will look over the Auber site some more, compare prices and keep you posted. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------

